# Doodle of Hu-fish!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he's rolling his eyes at me. lol


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

very clean lines. nice job


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

fantabulous job.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The pose and expression kind of make me think he's saying 'Whatever~ Mom~"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

that's what the picture made me think too, Syr, so I decided to doodle him up and emphasize the expression. ;-)

Thanks for the kind words, I'm still practicing! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Each one's better than teh last =)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

except for the Lillith one, I crapped out on that one. >_>


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

You'll have ones you dont like mixed along the way. That's how progress is made.


----------

